# Artists: Gender?



## Nylak (Aug 22, 2008)

I know, I know, not another gender thread, right?  But I really am curious about this.  Though the furry community in general seems to be swampingly male, it still seems like most serious artists are female.  Let's see if that's true.

Why?  Because girls are better than boys, that's why.    *shot*


Also, please don't a ton of you transgenders or whatever mark "other;" mark _whatever gender you most identify_ with unless you're genuinely a herm or some such thing, okay?  I like to keep things simple.  I'm a simple-minded person.  :3  Yes, feel free to mock me.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 22, 2008)

Male artist reporting.


----------



## E-mannor (Aug 22, 2008)

male, artist, any other questions?


----------



## sushikitten (Aug 22, 2008)

Feeeeeeemale!

This is interesting though, I too have seen this trend, although I never thought about it...


----------



## Autumnal (Aug 22, 2008)

Female artist. C:


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 22, 2008)

Nylak said:


> (Also, please don't a ton of you transgenders or whatever mark "other;" mark _whatever gender you most identify_ with unless you're genuinely a herm or some such thing, okay?  I like to keep things simple.  I'm a simple-minded person.  :3  Yes, feel free to mock me.)


I would dare suggest that they fill in their _legal_ gender.

Back to topic, I have noticed that, yes most of the serious, skilled artists that I watch do seem to be female.


----------



## QT Melon (Aug 22, 2008)

Merf...female here. I'm still learning to be better though.


----------



## Cyrsynik (Aug 22, 2008)

Male


----------



## shepherd (Aug 22, 2008)

Femme artist.


----------



## Horrorshow (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm a man. A big, manly man. >:[


----------



## Arc (Aug 22, 2008)

Male artist here, still at the beginning of learning to draw, though.

The are really a lot of female artist in this fandom and most of my favourite artists are girls.
And every good male artist seems to be gay or at least bi, 
so we could say nearly all nice artists like guys.

Furthermore: I am to tired to put more sense into this post...


----------



## PaperRabbit (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm a girl  , though I still have to to add things to my gallery XD nothing there as of yet


----------



## Vodkahorse (Aug 23, 2008)

if you can call coloring other lineart still being an artist, im female


----------



## hillbilly guy (Aug 23, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Why? Because girls are better than boys, that's why.  *shot*


 
boys are better, two heads are better then one 
(alwase wanted to say that)


male over here


----------



## lawsuite (Aug 23, 2008)

Female here, but I'm not what you'd call serious about art- it's a hobby for me, 
I couldn't make a career out of it or anything.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 23, 2008)

Run, a chick!


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 23, 2008)

That's a MAN, baby.

PS I have a penis.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 24, 2008)

Another male artist here.

Honestly, I can only think of one artist that I am watching who is female, and I think she would fall into the "Serious-about-it" category. But a majority of my favorite artists seem to be gay/bi, as someone said earlier.

On a random note, we've got 16 males and 16 females at the moment, heh.


----------



## Cyrsynik (Aug 24, 2008)

KingdomBlade said:


> Another male artist here.
> 
> Honestly, I can only think of one artist that I am watching who is female, and I think she would fall into the "Serious-about-it" category. But a majority of my favorite artists seem to be gay/bi, as someone said earlier.



I can fall under that category


----------



## FeatherTalon (Aug 24, 2008)

I can't draw with a pencil, but give me a mouse and photoshop, and I can make stuff happen. This is why I consider myself a photoshop artist.

I am Female, which has broken the tie in the female's favour


----------



## Gnome (Aug 24, 2008)

i wear my genitalia on the outside thankyou.

the chicks are winning in numbers, holey cow, cool!


----------



## Nylak (Aug 25, 2008)

Girl power!  :3


----------



## Margolo-Blu (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm female. 

Sometimes even I find that hard to believe.


----------



## Jaxa (Aug 28, 2008)

I've got a cock. Yup got a cock. *takes chicken out of his pocket like the LoZ reference sort style* But yes, I'm a male, no matter how bad at art I be, I still do it. So I ish an artist!


----------



## Cmdr-A (Aug 28, 2008)

Male, simple as that. Though I've been mistaken for the opposite sometimes for real xD


----------



## jimp88 (Aug 28, 2008)

Male here too..wait..<checks>..yep! Male!


----------



## iBurro (Aug 28, 2008)

Although I'm biologically female, I genuinely don't identify with either gender. o.o It's hard to explain logically, other than I'm pretty gender neutral to begin with.


----------



## spacemanspiff37 (Sep 2, 2008)

Im male, I try not to take my art too seriously though I would like to make a living out of it one day.


----------



## RainsongGryphon (Sep 2, 2008)

In person I have an 'outie' reproductive thingy, although if it isn't blatantly hanging out for the world to see I can pass as either. ;p  (In other words male for the purpose of this poll)


----------



## MagicLocket (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm a Girl =3.


----------



## Alblaka (Sep 3, 2008)

XD
Hmmm... seems that there are more male artist. Maybe the percentage of artisting females is higher, but you're right there are still damn much more males then females around in FAF...


----------



## PJHippo (Sep 3, 2008)

Male here! All of my family can draw to a certain degree, so glad i don't suck at it either!


----------



## belovedloveless (Sep 3, 2008)

Female Artist and 3D modeler! ^^


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm male, but I don't really consider myself an artist  More like and editor


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Sep 3, 2008)

I'll NEVER tell!


----------



## hillbilly guy (Sep 3, 2008)

im  a guy and i guess im an artist i dont make any money off of it i just do it in my spare time


----------



## Pinhead (Sep 4, 2008)

Male Here and I think the reason most artist's are female because ( at least around here) creativity in young boys is squashed in the hopes that they will turn out to be the next Walter Payton, Jerry Rice, Mike Tyson, Etc. Thats just my two cents on the issue as to why there seems to be more female then male artists.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 5, 2008)

Female...very bored.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 5, 2008)

Pinhead said:


> Male Here and I think the reason most artist's are female because ( at least around here) creativity in young boys is squashed in the hopes that they will turn out to be the next Walter Payton, Jerry Rice, Mike Tyson, Etc. Thats just my two cents on the issue as to why there seems to be more female then male artists.



Yeaaaaaaah and I know you what you put in parenthesis but most of the industry dealing with artwork such as illustration for comics, games is still a male dominated industry. This would also include concept art and such.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 6, 2008)

Not to mention, poll results seem to show it's pretty much 50/50.
PS: I am a man.  I've never actually seen art as being a gender-specific interest.  Kind of like music.


----------



## Vermi-Nator (Sep 19, 2008)

NO GIRLS ON THE INTERNET...

Wait.. does that mean I'm not on the internet? ... Where the hell am I?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 19, 2008)

Dude! Im a...... DUDE! XD


----------



## Magnus (Sep 20, 2008)

male artist thingy .-.


----------



## Makyui (Sep 29, 2008)

Feeeemale.


----------



## Tanner (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm a she-cat.


----------



## ---Guilmon--- (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm a she-Guilmon...^^;
That has problems drawing myself as one?


----------



## Stormslegacy (Sep 30, 2008)

Girl power for me ^_^


----------



## Tasuric (Oct 1, 2008)

This poll has a surprising outcome, provided the people who voted "female" were actually female and didn't just have female fursona's. Females in general do seem to express a whole lot more creativity during their teens than males usually do, which probably resulted in.. these results. Girls are allowed to decorate their bags, agenda's and notebooks. If a dude were to do that he'd be considered gay and get beat up every day. D:

I'm male myself, and that's that.


----------



## EosFoxx (Oct 1, 2008)

female  tits you know


----------



## Trinity_Wolf1990 (Oct 1, 2008)

wow 44 female and 47 male.... ... 
I know there more to this site..


----------



## Chazzfox (Oct 4, 2008)

Because someone mentioned it...I think...this makes me curious on how many artists are gay/bi/straight xD I bet a poll has been done for it though


----------



## Diego117 (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm a male artist. That is all.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Oct 4, 2008)

male, but terrible artist :\


----------



## Kittiara (Oct 4, 2008)

Gal.

My art school (MassArt) has a lot more females than males though, haha.  But I think in the anthro art scene it's a bit more level (maybe).


----------



## Journey (Oct 5, 2008)

it's a girl


----------



## RedQueenAi (Oct 5, 2008)

Pretty sure I'm a girl~
*Pokes bewbs*


----------



## Cheshire_Wolfie (Oct 5, 2008)

I have a cock :3 and very  happy to have one, and im an artist no pro but a pretty good one :3


----------



## ThatDeadCat (Oct 8, 2008)

Female!


----------



## Ecs Wolfie (Oct 8, 2008)

WOOO! GUY ALL THE WAY! *Random pelvis thrust* X3

Not that great of an artist but I try


----------



## Kukilunestar (Oct 8, 2008)

I haz lady parts. =P

Most of my stuff is on DA though...I'm moving here at the end of the month.


----------



## NiChan (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm a female.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Oct 9, 2008)

Last I checked, I was Michael Flatley.

Wait, what, damn you Dennis Leary!

I'm a female. And I draw stuff. That you might like.


----------



## FeralPup (Oct 9, 2008)

*looks down pants*
yup, female artist here :3


----------



## Kano (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm a girl c:


----------



## Ahkahna (Oct 9, 2008)

Woman


----------



## Wickk (Oct 9, 2008)

Male, my art is just a hobby I'm trying to make better thoug.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Oct 18, 2008)

no offense guys, but it seems like most of the serious furry artists are females.
and by serious, I mean really good.

thats not to say there aren't a lot of really good male artists in the furry community... there's just more female artists who are really good.


also, to add, these numbers aren't really accurate at all. I mean, anyone can enter in this poll, despite their skill level in art or their dedication to it. I noticed a lot of guys who posted to whom art is merely a hobby or means of passing time.


----------



## Madness (Oct 18, 2008)

I am male. Atleast i was the last time i checked anyway.


----------



## dragonofdarkness13 (Nov 4, 2008)

Male ... & I fall under the serious about it ... considering I've been drawing 95% of my life... (( not an exaggration I've been drawing 21 out of 22yrs )) really got serious around 14


----------



## Nylak (Nov 4, 2008)

CombatRaccoon said:


> also, to add, these numbers aren't really accurate at all. I mean, anyone can enter in this poll, despite their skill level in art or their dedication to it. I noticed a lot of guys who posted to whom art is merely a hobby or means of passing time.


 

I noticed this.  Oh well.  Difficult to put a filter of that sort on an open-ended poll.  Still interesting that there's an almost even number, despite the fact that the community is ferociously mostly male.  Enough proof for me.  :3


----------



## Stained (Nov 4, 2008)

*feels in his pants*
Feels like...mmmm...oh yeah...
*feels around some more in his pants*
mmmm
.....
...
Oh yeah, I'm a guy.


----------



## PridedFalcon (Nov 4, 2008)

CombatRaccoon said:


> no offense guys, but it seems like most of the serious furry artists are females.
> and by serious, I mean really good.
> 
> thats not to say there aren't a lot of really good male artists in the furry community... there's just more female artists who are really good.
> ...


 
My lack of artistic ability is further proof of your theory ^_^


----------



## FeralHusky (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm a guy... not very at drawing yet, but i can make somewhat Ok icons 
<----- like that one.


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 4, 2008)

Female!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 4, 2008)

Chazzfox said:


> Because someone mentioned it...I think...this makes me curious on how many artists are gay/bi/straight xD I bet a poll has been done for it though



>.-.>
<.-.<

... Bi.  *hides*


----------



## dracothrope (Nov 5, 2008)

Cool, I wasn't expecting things to be so even, for some reason. 
To add to the sharing: female!


----------



## eevachu (Nov 5, 2008)

Vagina vote. :>


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 5, 2008)

eevachu said:


> Vagina vote. :>


o////o


----------



## kjmars63 (Nov 8, 2008)

Male <===O3


----------



## kraine (Nov 8, 2008)

I feel like a lot of members here are male because this is a completely porn-infested board. And don't try to argue with me, guys tend to be drawn to this stuff more than girls.


----------



## Mud Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Female and loving it. Well, mostly. =D

I didn't expect this thread to be so educational, but I've learned a LOT of interesting vocabulary. Thanks, you guys.


----------



## Kattywampus (Nov 10, 2008)

I haz vajayjay.


----------



## Teco (Nov 16, 2008)

Im male, but I must say, most female artist probably kick much bigger behind when it comes to drawing


----------



## Ishaway (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm a mare.


----------



## Jack (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm a dude, Dude.


----------



## Yaxerins (Nov 30, 2008)

Male Artist, Female dragon.

More comfortable as the latter, which leads to rather awkward moments 

In an effort of bad segway usage, I'm working on improving my art quality, but I don't have the guts yet to show anything explicit yet XD.

I'll just quietly work on that and post whatever else


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 1, 2008)

If you can call what I do art then..
Another vote for brains before balls.


----------



## Spydar (Dec 1, 2008)

*checks pants*

Male... but the "artist" part is debatable.  Lately, I'm not so sure. *shakes fist at artist-block*


----------



## natuprunk (Dec 1, 2008)

ARRGH stupid pen mouse ngdl i accidentally clicked MALE when, in reality, i'm female  Uh oh, result is not accurate anymore, uh oh.
Ah well.
Girl reporting in o/


----------



## Loken (Dec 9, 2008)

Male artist here.  Heh I noticed this in my design and fundamentals of drawing classes as well, guys are outnumbered at least 4 to 1 in both of my art classes.


----------



## Ikaeru (Dec 10, 2008)

One is infinitely curious as to why people fixate about gender so frequently. It's not as if individuals here for the purpose of actively seeking out relationships. A person's gender really shouldn't matter, especially for purposes of either friendship, appreciation of art, or anything of the like. To classify individuals as their gender is little better than racism. "The majority of *thisthing* is silly." 

Anyway, rant over. I think I'll actually take this over to the rant forum. G'day.


----------



## Altera (Dec 10, 2008)

Female

It seems to be pretty even.


----------



## dkmasterwolf (Dec 10, 2008)

male , nonthing else to say XD (im just starting , so my first work its good , but thenext one its gonna rock!! XD)


----------



## Gene (Dec 10, 2008)

Male. and I DON'T like porn!


----------



## Seas (Dec 11, 2008)

Male artist.
And actually I've noticed the contrary of the OP statement, so, there seem to be more skilled male artists (in my perception).
Non-furrywise but universally , I need to mention that though.


----------



## Milo Foxbrush (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm part of the stand to pee crowd.


----------



## krisCrash (Dec 11, 2008)

Boob vote here.


Ikaeru said:


> One is infinitely curious as to why people fixate about gender so frequently. It's not as if individuals here for the purpose of actively seeking out relationships. A person's gender really shouldn't matter, especially for purposes of either friendship, appreciation of art, or anything of the like. To classify individuals as their gender is little better than racism. "The majority of *thisthing* is silly."
> 
> Anyway, rant over. I think I'll actually take this over to the rant forum. G'day.


Because one needs to know if one wants to hit it.

Clearly important.

No, you are totally right. I wish people would obsess less over it for unimportant things. But apparently it is a very defining attribute to a human being.


----------



## WILDWULF (Dec 12, 2008)

Mega-male!


----------



## Ferrous_Oxide (Dec 12, 2008)

Male artist.


----------



## Amber (Dec 12, 2008)

There are no females on the internet!!! 

>.> 
<.<

Female here... lol!


----------



## ChapperIce (Dec 13, 2008)

Female :> *wiggles and jiggles*


----------



## SpiritCreations (Dec 20, 2008)

Girl here!  *looks in her pants... nothing there... notices two pockets of fat on her chest* ... yep, I'm a girl.  

Actually, I had an art party the other day and my guests were discussing this very topic, that a lot of the serious artists tend to be female. I, too, have noticed this. I'm glad you posted this thread. It's interesting... even though the men are winning now! Nuuuuu!

*is wondering about the OTHER category*


----------



## SpiritCreations (Dec 20, 2008)

eevachu said:


> Vagina vote. :>




LOLOL!


----------



## SpiritCreations (Dec 20, 2008)

Chazzfox said:


> Because someone mentioned it...I think...this makes me curious on how many artists are gay/bi/straight xD I bet a poll has been done for it though



Asexual here... and not in the sense that I can reproduce by budding, even though that would be awesome. More in the sense that I am not sexually attracted to either gender. There's actually quite a few asexuals in the fandom, I've found out.  So... let's re-phrase that.

How many artists are gay/bi/straight/asexual X3


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 20, 2008)

SpiritCreations said:


> *is wondering about the OTHER category*


 
I believe that is for people who are hermaphrodites.


<=== Male


----------



## Ratte (Dec 26, 2008)

Needs moar vagina.


----------



## Monoth (Dec 30, 2008)

Male Artist. I think it's probably pretty average. Also, serious artist is relative. Some artists that have poorer skills might be very serious, where some amazing artists might not be serious at all and only doodle for no reason.


----------



## donkeypuncher (Dec 30, 2008)

Male!

But I suck so I think my vote should actually be a negative.


----------



## Shin Ji Ka Mi (Dec 30, 2008)

Male.


----------



## TanukiGrrl (Dec 31, 2008)

The Female dominance I believe is more prevalent on Deviant Art, which can cater to Fandom Art.


----------



## Marci (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm a lady.
I draw a lot.
Some of it gets me paid.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 31, 2008)

Male.


----------



## Ta-ek (Jan 1, 2009)

<=== Female :3


----------



## Koomie (Jan 6, 2009)

Female through and through...even if i have Male charas...that's just life


----------



## danjo (Jan 9, 2009)

Male artist..don't have anything up yet


----------



## MayDay (Jan 9, 2009)

TanukiGrrl said:


> The Female dominance I believe is more prevalent on Deviant Art, which can cater to Fandom Art.



I second that. There's like a 4:1 female to male ratio there......

"This is Mayday...I'm a male survivor living in deviantart...if there're any males out there...please, find me...i'll be waiting at my homepage at 12 noon everyday..."


----------



## MIscellanea (Jan 13, 2009)

haHA

The men are winning

also, dude.


----------



## traum (Jan 14, 2009)

VAGINA


----------



## Skailar (Jan 16, 2009)

Female here....though I draw more nekkid girl art than anything else....go figure.


----------



## Kvasir (Jan 16, 2009)

i am a female but constantly striveing to get better. (that is why there are art classes in highschool).


----------



## el_foka (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm surprised by the evenness of the gender spread out myself, but it's refreshing ultimately.


----------



## Darzi (Jan 22, 2009)

Tomboy.  But still female.  c:


----------



## dwolv (Jan 22, 2009)

Male


----------



## x3dreturns (Jan 27, 2009)

*pokes crotch*

Yup, male. Penis says so.


----------



## Centradragon (Jan 27, 2009)

Female here!  

And I think the polls are pretty even, actually... at least it's not totally unbalanced like dA.  *adds to the hoards of non-male artists there*


And in response to what someone said earlier, I think men are so outnumbered in art classes and stuff is because art is considered more 'feminine' now than it used to be.  ):  Also, for some reason in our [western?] culture... the art profession is often looked down upon in comparison to other, more 'normal' careers (businessman, IT something-or-other, etc).

What happened to the renaissance man, I wonder?  500 years ago, weren't artists some of the most highly respected people in society?


D:  Just sayin'.


----------



## ninetails390 (Jan 27, 2009)

Female is me!

Also- It's been a bit of a culture shock coming here, as I've spent the last 4 years of my life on DA and Neopets. In my usual neck of the woods, it's astonishing to see ANY males. So when I came here, my reaction was like... "Whoaman, there ARE males on the internet!" XDD


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Jan 28, 2009)

Penis.


----------



## Nevada~ (Jan 28, 2009)

Masqueraded as a guy for many years, but yes, another girl here.


----------



## grabage.trash (Feb 19, 2009)

I heard most women will identify themselves as men on the internet out of some sort of sense of gender inequality.

I often don't post my gender because it taints how people take what I say, being a guy.

I do agree with you that women are better then men; a woman's frame can accommodate breasts and be incredibly graceful and beautiful; on men, not so much. I have them, and trust me, they do not look good on a guy; despite what many artists: they just add a penis to a beautiful girl.


----------



## Chroma102 (Feb 19, 2009)

Female, though usually most professional artists are male (I got my passion for drawing from my male cousin, who's now an architect).

So I'm not too surprised at the poll. XD For a lot of things most people refer to as being female on a personal level tend to be more male-dominated on a professional one.

Like being a chef. :U


----------



## dwitefry (Feb 19, 2009)

Male.
I am genuinely surpirsed that so many resisted the urge to put 'other'.

MeX


----------



## Inky Neko (Feb 25, 2009)

Female!
I find things like this interesting. More often than not, sometimes you can tell if art is done by a male or a female artist by the style, since some styles look more femine or masculine than others. I have guessed correctly on several occasions. XD;; However there are those that trip me up from time to time. My roommate for instance is female, but has a very "masculine" art style.
Simply an observation.
Most of the artists I watch are female. I see that males are dominating this poll though. XD


----------



## southtownjr (Feb 26, 2009)

Male. Still learning though, lots.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Feb 26, 2009)

*I am a MAYYUUUNNNN!!!*


----------



## virus (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm a dude. People have trouble with that.


----------



## krisCrash (Feb 27, 2009)

dwitefry said:


> Male.
> I am genuinely surpirsed that so many resisted the urge to put 'other'.
> 
> MeX



The "other" segment is comprised of very few people who talk very loud :B well a few of them. Point; they are rarer than they seem.



Inky Neko said:


> Female!
> I find things like this interesting. More often than not, sometimes you can tell if art is done by a male or a female artist by the style, since some styles look more femine or masculine than others. I have guessed correctly on several occasions. XD;; However there are those that trip me up from time to time. My roommate for instance is female, but has a very "masculine" art style.
> Simply an observation.
> Most of the artists I watch are female. I see that males are dominating this poll though. XD



Yeah, I think people tend to guess I'm a guy too. But most probably think I'm one of the undecided ones :lol:


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Feb 27, 2009)

Female, that's it. ^^


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm surprised so many people gotta check; lol. Well, this guy ain't much of an artist, but I'm okay


----------



## DarknessHaven (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm a guy, And i'm an artist. I'm slowly getting better! X3


----------



## Wind_rider (Mar 5, 2009)

male artist here


----------



## Absinthe (Mar 5, 2009)

I thought my alt account had voted on here already. Apparently not. Huh.

One of the "fairer" sex here.
*tries not to snicker*


----------



## gdzeek (May 14, 2010)

hehe, glad you did i was curious as well, I was worried there was a bad imbalance between guys and girls for a while there.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 14, 2010)

Wow... this has been dead for a year...


----------



## FoxBody (May 14, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Wow... this has been dead for a year...



this surprises you still? lol


----------



## gdzeek (May 14, 2010)

sorry I looked it up, XD


----------



## Duality Jack (May 14, 2010)

I have a dick. But I do not favor visual arts. I am more into written or lyrical art forms.


----------



## Kiva (May 19, 2010)

mega erf, Male! >.<


----------



## DemonicWeavile (May 19, 2010)

Girl.

>w>


----------



## gdzeek (May 19, 2010)

DemonicWeavile said:


> Girl.
> 
> >w>



thank goodness, we need more


----------



## Smelge (May 19, 2010)

I selected "Male", despite what I shit out only being vaguely related to art.


----------



## Runefox (May 19, 2010)

This is an old thread and I'm not sure what I voted, but I'm just gonna pop a reply in to say female.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (May 22, 2010)

I are female [:


----------



## schwa16 (Jul 29, 2017)

female--
also somehow all furry artists I know irl are cute underage girls who draw really well and that "fat neckbeard" stereotype feels really unreal to me .-.


----------



## KiokuChan (Jul 29, 2017)

I know this is specifically about the furry fandom but even though currently art is a female stereotype art was traditionally a male stereotype. You will see many male art teachers still and I am in a video game development graduate program with artists, designers, and programmer and there are quite a few male artists even though that's the most female heavy track.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jul 29, 2017)

D00d


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 29, 2017)

Hello necro my old friend, I've come to talk to you again


Male, though. I don't think art is all that gendered


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jul 29, 2017)

Locked for extreme necro


----------

